# Projekte in NetBeans / ausführbare Datei erstellen



## bodypower (30. Nov 2008)

Hallo!

Nach dem Erstellen eines Projekts in NetBeans 6.5 habe ich ja nur folgende Verzeichnisse

build
nbproject
src
test

und die Dateien build.xml und manifest.mf.

Wie kann ich nun daraus eine ausführbare Datei erstellen um das von mir erstellte Programm
oder GUI auszuführen ohne NetBeans starten zu müssen?

Oder anders gefragt, wie werden solche Projekte in der Praxis dann verwendet
oder implementiert?

Vielen Dank

bp


----------



## Wildcard (30. Nov 2008)

Man erstellt eine jar Datei.


----------



## Maeher (1. Dez 2008)

"Build Main Project" auswählen --> Neues "dist" Verzeichnis mit der -jar-Datei


----------



## L-ectron-X (1. Dez 2008)

Klick mal auf:


----------



## bronks (1. Dez 2008)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Klick mal auf:


Genau   und dann sehen die Verzeichnisse so aus

build
dist
nbproject
src
test 

und im dist liegt Dein fertiges Jar.


----------

